# Free TUG Stickers



## TUGBrian (Feb 22, 2011)

Handed these out to volunteers first, but have a few leftover...first come first serve!

They are in 2 sizes, one is about 3.5" across, the other is about 1" across.

let me know if you would like a set and ill mail em off to you!

please send me an email as it makes it easier to just have it linked to your membership record and have me send to your mailing address on file =)

tug@tug2.net

Thanks!


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2011)

forgive me if I dont email everyone back, I am keeping your emails and will notify you once your stickers have mailed.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 23, 2011)

have had quite the response!

first group of 10 will go in the mail this week.  I have enough to cover everyone who has sent in a request sofar.

im including 2 large stickers, and 3 small ones in each envelope.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 4, 2011)

all stickers were mailed last week and this week...you all should start recieving them soon!


----------



## hefleycatz (Mar 4, 2011)

I got mine!!

Thanks for doing all the work necessary to send them out.

lee


----------



## Hophop4 (Mar 5, 2011)

Brian,

Thanks for the stickers got mine today.


----------

